

Increasing available memory - beware of the Cobra Effect - ivom2gi
http://plumbr.eu/blog/increasing-heap-size-beware-of-the-cobra-effect

======
nhaehnle
The actual point of the article related to garbage collection is interesting,
but the cobra analogy in the title just feels wrong. The cobra story (and
there are many others like it) is about _incentives_ , and how you have to be
very careful when you want to change incentives, because there may be
unintended loopholes.

------
StefanKarpinski
This claim about gc seems pretty dubious since gc algorithms tend to take time
proportional to the number of allocated objects, not the amount of available
heap. So adding heap doesn't slow things down unless you use it. Also, using
10x more heap ought to only make your gc pauses 10x longer.

